# [evdl] major changes at ev components



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS
>
>
> We would like to let eveyone know that due to irreconcilable 
> differences with James Morrison all key employees and former members 
> have decided to leave EV Components. Our personal, moral, and 
> business ethics prevent us from being involved with the company any 
> longer.
>
> We are all still commited to serving the EV Community and are 
> currently putting together a plan to be back serving the EV 
> community as soon as possible.
>
> Please stay tuned for furrther anouncements.
>
> Dave Kois
> Otmar Ebenhoech
> Travis Travelstead
> Mike Willimon
>
>
> If you have any questions or concerns feel free to contact Dave [email protected]


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100426/a364350c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

Ouch, that has got to hurt!

I wish you all the best of luck.



On Mon, Apr 26, 2010 at 3:10 PM, Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
>
>> MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS
>>
>>
>> We would like to let eveyone know that due to irreconcilable
>> differences with James Morrison all key employees and former members
>> have decided to leave EV Components. Our personal, moral, and
>> business ethics prevent us from being involved with the company any
>> longer.
>>
>> We are all still commited to serving the EV Community and are
>> currently putting together a plan to be back serving the EV
>> community as soon as possible.
>>
>> Please stay tuned for furrther anouncements.
>>
>> Dave Kois
>> Otmar Ebenhoech
>> Travis Travelstead
>> Mike Willimon
>>
>>
>> If you have any questions or concerns feel free to contact Dave Koisdkoi=
[email protected]
>
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100426/a36435=
0c/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>



-- =

www.electric-lemon.com

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*



> Mike Willmon wrote:
> >
> >
> >> MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

So where do ppl buy LiFePO4 cells from now? Is EV Components still trading
or will you guys be starting another company for EV parts and supplies?

Leslie



On Tue, Apr 27, 2010 at 8:25 AM, Jeffrey Jenkins


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

> So where do ppl buy LiFePO4 cells from now? 
>
> 
people who read Current EVents would be checking out 
http://alliancerenewableenergy.com/Thunder-Sky-LiFeYPO4-Batteries_c3.htm

- just a poke at those who may not be EAA members yet ;<}

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/ 
San Antonio, TX




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

One question, why are there Sky Energy cells on the site you linked listed
as 120AH? Aren't they 130AH?

Leslie





> gary <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > > So where do ppl buy LiFePO4 cells from now?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

I was just trying to provide an alternate source - I have no association 
or knowledge of these, just passing along info. I hope to be buying 
some lithium batteries too so I'm keeping an eye out.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/ 
San Antonio, TX





> WRX STI wrote:
> > One question, why are there Sky Energy cells on the site you linked listed
> > as 120AH? Aren't they 130AH?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

AH ok, fair enough. I just found it odd that they list a 120AH SkyEnergy
cell when everyone else lists a 130AH cell? Maybe they are trying to sell
off some old stock?

Regardless, thanks for the suggestion. I guess it is Alliance Renewable
Energy and EV Works (in Australia) as the only suppliers of Sky Energy cells
now? Pity, because I had heard great feedback from ppl buying from EV
Components, and the prices were better then most.

Leslie






> gary <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I was just trying to provide an alternate source - I have no association
> > or knowledge of these, just passing along info. I hope to be buying
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*



> WRX STI wrote:
> > Regardless, thanks for the suggestion. I guess it is Alliance Renewable
> > Energy and EV Works (in Australia) as the only suppliers of Sky Energy cells
> > now? Pity, because I had heard great feedback from ppl buying from EV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

I resigned this morning as well.

I don't know what the hell is going on, but I'm not going to be involved in
this..... I'm just a Contractor....trying to help people with their EV's.






> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > > MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

I apologize Travis. It was a mistake for me to post what I did on th eNEDRA
list. I should know better not to bother my own list with matters such as
this. I have deleted the post, unfortunately some folks get their posts
delivered to e-mail. I am not ashamed of anything I said and I don't mind
letting it stand as it is with the folks that received it directly. I
really do not want to make things any more difficult than they are and I am
hoping at some point James will try to cut his losses and not try to
continue serving customers. I don't think any amount of money will help him
be a good business manager. I do hope that we all can get back to the
business at hand of helping folks with EV's.

Mike



> Travis Gintz <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I resigned this morning as well.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] MAJOR CHANGES AT EV COMPONENTS*

Mike Willmon,

You have successfully damaged EV Components Inc. Your email below makes it
clear that this was your mission and based on the emails and phone calls
coming into the office, you have been extremely effective in your campaign
to put this company out of business. 

To the rest of the EV community and our customers,

We will try to the best of our ability to meet the remaining orders for
batteries as the ocean containers arrive in May.
We will no longer be taking new orders for batteries to ship from China. 

The only orders for batteries we will accept are for cells that are unsold
in inventory after the containers arrive.
We will be selling the remaining in stock inventory at clearance pricing.

We have unsold cells available on the incoming container in the following
sizes:
TS 40 Ah, TS 60 Ah, TS 100 Ah and TS 200 Ah.
These will be sold on a first come, first serve basis until they are gone.
Please contact me directly at [email protected] com if you would like to
check on availability for the unsold remaining cells.

My apologies to the EV community for this drama. 
We will try our best to fulfill the remaining orders that have not yet
shipped.

Sincerely,
James Morrison


-----
James Morrison
EV Components
http://www.evcomponents.com
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/MAJOR-CHANGES-AT-EV-COMPONENTS-tp2065890p2068397.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

